# Pulley's for the Neuspeed supercharger



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 2.0L with the Neuspeed supercharger and I was curious as to if anyone has ever ran a 2.2 inch pulley. I currently have the 2.4 inch pulley, tune from c2, 440cc injectors, Vr6 MAF, 260 cam, exhaust, intake, and stage 1 water/meth injection. I know there are/were a few guys with the 2.4 inch pulley but I was curious as to if anyone had done to 2.2 or smaller. Thanks is advance guys.
Mk4 2.0L content


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pulley's for the Neuspeed supercharger (ShelleylDub)*

That's mad tight how much hp are you running


----------



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

Not enough. I've never had it dyno'ed so I don't know.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_That's mad tight how much hp are you running 



Did you just make a guess as to the WHP of this setup from only looking at it?
No offense to Shelly or Neuspeed, but 135-140whp is far from MAD TYTE.


----------



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Did you just make a guess as to the WHP of this setup from only looking at it?
No offense to Shelly or Neuspeed, but 135-140whp is far from MAD TYTE.

No offense taken. I think the claim in the whp from Neuspeed is on a stock engine and mine is far from that. I know it's not fast but it's not slow either.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShelleylDub* »_
No offense taken. I think the claim in the whp from Neuspeed is on a stock engine and mine is far from that. I know it's not fast but it's not slow either.


It can be a very fun setup, but check out McNeil's setup ( I think that's his SN)
He has a few more things added to the setup (autotech 270* cam) and maybe a bigger WMI setup, he made 150whp i think.
A 50 hp gain to the wheels is nothing to laugh at... but for the price paid, you can have double that


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

But it is a working process.135whp and 140 whp is damn good for a supercharger that is on an eight valve engine. 140whp is like 190 actual pony power. It will slaughter a stock 1.8T/vr6


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL!!! Whever you got that info....


----------



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_It will slaughter a stock 1.8T/vr6

I have ran against both a stock 1.8T GTI and won, a 150hp 1.8T Jetta without chip and with chip and won, a stock Vr6 and won and a Vr6 with 262 cams and lightened flywheel and held with him until 5th gear (this was before I had smaller pulley,software, injectors, MAF and C2 tune.)


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_140whp is like 190 actual pony power.


Like, no its not. 140whp is like just under 170 actual pony power. Like. 


_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:38 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

subscribed

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by MecE2.0 at 8:48 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

fixed. thanks trav.


----------



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

Back on subject. Anyone ever put a pulley smaller than the 2.4 on this application?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (ShelleylDub)*

a long time ago on another forum i came across someone running a 16 valve head and a 1.8" pulley ( i think) and a bunch of other crazy stuff. put down well over 200 wheel HP.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2289)*

i've seen something similar to this. 16v head with custom lower mani (no p&p, but cams), 9:1 CR, cold plugs and a crazy WMI setup. lot of work for not much gain. i bet the lower mani was a 2-3 hundred alone. after a certain point roots chargers just start generating way too much heat, so despite the added boost, you're retarding timing so much the gains are minimal. lots of guys out there running 2.4's though. better bet would be that with a wet shot.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wouldnt a 1.8 pulley out it out of its efficiency range>?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

even the 2.2 is pushing the line. these things are only rated to spin, what 16000? and the actual efficiency range is quite a bit lower. they generate too much heat to be effective at higher compressor rpm.


_Modified by MecE2.0 at 11:35 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

But you might be able to use an intercooler for the roots style supercharger


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

An intercooler....for a Neuspeed charger. 
ok


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

been done before. Not saying it worked or made a difference. But it was done.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_been done before. 


I was reffering to adding a FMIC to a NS unit. Cant be done.
Be to validate your post, yea "adding" an intercooler has been done. I know the guy who did it, and the guy who owned the car. It involved completely hacking up the charger itself and welding in a small AWIC. Looked like sh*t and they guy never figured out how to get it to work. Well, he did eventually, but didnt figure it out till after he parted the car out.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Pulley's for the Neuspeed supercharger (ShelleylDub)*

There is a guy on here running a 2.3 pulley. I cannot remember his screen name right now.
I was told that running anything smaller than a 2.4 can cause some issues because of the amount of heat that is generated. The rotor group will expand and contract at a different rate vs. the casing and can cause the rotor group to come in contact with the the casing. Ouch.








If you are not happy with the output it's time to get a turbo.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_ 
I was reffering to adding a FMIC to a NS unit. Cant be done.
Be to validate your post, yea "adding" an intercooler has been done. I know the guy who did it, and the guy who owned the car. It involved completely hacking up the charger itself and welding in a small AWIC. Looked like sh*t and they guy never figured out how to get it to work. Well, he did eventually, but didnt figure it out till after he parted the car out. 

here's what i had before.....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I saw those being sold on ebay like 2-3 years ago. WHat kind of gains did you you see with this?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I saw those being sold on ebay like 2-3 years ago. WHat kind of gains did you you see with this?

ebay? this was by the guy who was helping USRT do their SRI Manifolds!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Oh, that one is one of Greg's? There were some sold on Ebay that were very similar.


----------



## Rodman VW (May 18, 2013)

Nothing like reading threads to see what set ups are out there on 8v. I also have a 8v with similar set up. Can agree to putting down modded 1.8s and stock 2.8gli's


----------

